

Ask HN | What kind of PR package did you send to announce your launch? - hybrid11

Just curious on what everyone is doing from a PR perspective when launching their startup.&lt;p&gt;I&#x27;d assume the PR package would include a launch article, logos and pictures.  What have you done in the past that worked well?
======
kfitchard
Hi, I'm a writer from GigaOM. I can't tell you what works well for other
startups, but I can tell you what I look for when weighing whether to profile
a startup.

1) A good or at least interesting idea that isn't just mimicking what a dozen
other companies are doing. 2) A founder with an impressive resume 3) Backers
that know what they're doing. Elon Musk doesn't need to be on your board, but
if you're money man is your dentist, you'll have to impress some other way.

I can't tell you how many pitches I get for "the newest startup in mobile
advertising". There has to be something different about your startup otherwise
you wouldn't be bothering right? (At least i hope so) You really need to
identify that point of difference and highlight it in the first sentence. Most
of us won't get much further unless you're really impressive in category 2 and
3.

Finally, a good pic of your founder/founders. Not a year book photo. Not a
Zuck photo of some kid making faces in hoodie. A decent human shot of person
that doesn't look like a canned shot. If someone choses to interview your
startup that will be the first thing they ask for. Might as well make the
process easier.

~~~
rct
what's the best way to pitch a writer like yourself? Does email work, or do
you prefer twitter?

